# με το πε και λάλησε ( ακόμα ! )



## Ancolie

Βρήκα μια φράση ·ΦΡ _είπα και ελάλησα, μίλησα και επιμένω σ΄ αυτά που είπα χωρίς να δέχομαι άλλη συζήτηση.
_Νομίζω πως ταιριάζει καλήτερα με το κείμενο του Μυριβήλη για το οποίο σας έχω ενοχλήσει λίγο πριν, και, επομένως, πως το "με" της φράσης μου δεν είναι αντώνυμο αλλά πρόθεση + αιτ.


----------



## Perseas

Εννοείς ότι το "με" είναι πρόθεση και το "το" άρθρο; Αν είναι έτσι, τότε το "πε" τι είναι; Βγαίνει κάποιο νόημα;                 



Ancolie said:


> ... το "με" της φράσης μου δεν είναι *αντώνυμο* αλλά πρόθεση + αιτ.


Μάλλον "αντωνυμία" εννοείς, γιατί "αντώνυμο" σημαίνει "λέξη με αντίθετη σημασία" (antonym/opposite).


----------



## Ancolie

Να η ολόκληρη φράση του Μυριβήλή ·
"( ο Βαρούχος)είχε και μια κάποια κουμπαριά με το Δεσπότη, που τη διαλαλούσε η γυναίκα του η Νεράντζη. Τούτη η σχέση τον ανέβαζε πολύ στα μάτια τους όσο κι αν ήταν ξεθωριασμένη, αφού βαστούσε από τον πατέρα του Δεσπότη που είχε βαφτιστικιά του τη Νεράντζη.
Ωστόσο αυτή η Νεραν́τζη, με το πε και λάλησε, τον έκανε και τον ίδιο το Βαρούχο να μεγαλοπιάνεται για τούτη τη κουμπαριά κτλ"


Ναι, εννοούσα αντωνομία ! Συγγνώμη !
Νομίζω πως το "πε" είναι "είπε" και "το" είναι άρθρο που introduces "(ει)πε και λάλησε"

Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σου ?


----------



## Ancolie

"αντωνομία", έκανα και άλλο λάθος !


----------



## Ancolie

αντωνΥμία !!


----------



## Perseas

Ancolie said:


> Να η ολόκληρη φράση του Μυριβήλή ·
> "( ο Βαρούχος)είχε και μια κάποια κουμπαριά με το Δεσπότη, που τη διαλαλούσε η γυναίκα του η Νεράντζη. Τούτη η σχέση τον ανέβαζε πολύ στα μάτια τους όσο κι αν ήταν ξεθωριασμένη, αφού βαστούσε από τον πατέρα του Δεσπότη που είχε βαφτιστικιά του τη Νεράντζη.
> Ωστόσο αυτή η Νεραν́τζη, *με το πε και λάλησε, τον έκανε και τον ίδιο το Βαρούχο να μεγαλοπιάνεται για τούτη τη κουμπαριά* κτλ"
> 
> 
> Ναι, εννοούσα αντωνομία ! Συγγνώμη !
> Νομίζω πως το "πε" είναι "είπε" και "το" είναι άρθρο που introduces "(ει)πε και λάλησε"
> 
> Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σου ?



Νομίζω ότι το "το" αναφέρεται στα επόμενα: "τον έκανε και τον ίδιο το Βαρούχο να μεγαλοπιάνεται για τούτη τη κουμπαριά ...". Είναι εύκολο να μας δώσεις ακόμη μερικές φράσεις από το τέλος;

Πάντως για αντωνυμία πρόκειται.


----------



## Ancolie

Βέβαια !
…για τούτη τη κουμπαριά, και να φέρνεται μπροστά στους άλλους με τον τρόπο που ταίριαζε στην υψηλή πνευματική του συγγένεια. ( τέλος της παραγράφου )


----------



## Perseas

Ευχαριστώ. Την ιδια εντύπωση έχω, ότι το "το" αναφέρεται στα επόμενα.

Μου το είπε και λάλησε. 
Ποιο μου είπε και λάλησε; Ότι "τον έκανε και τον ίδιο τον Βαρούχο να μεγαλοπιάνεται για τούτη την κουμπαριά ... συγγένεια".


----------



## Ancolie

Αλλά, ποιός είναι το "μου" ; το μυθιστόρημα είναι γραμμένο στο τρίτο πρόσωπο.


----------



## Perseas

Καταλαβαίνω ότι το μυθιστόρημα είναι το "Η Παναγιά η Γοργόνα". Δεν το έχω. Μήπως στο συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα μιλάει κάποιος από τους ήρωες;

To "το ’πε" δεν μπορεί να σημαίνει άλλο από το "είπε αυτό". (Κανονικά πριν από το "πε" έπρεπε να υπάρχει το σημάδι της αφαίρεσης:  ’ )


----------



## Ancolie

Ναι αυτός είναι ο τίτλος του μυθιστορήματος.
Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ·Η Νεράντζη έκανε τον άνδρα της να μεγαλοπιάνεται γιατί είπε · "έτσι είναι και όχι αλλιώς".
Πιο πέρα λέει ο συγγραφέας · "Η Νεράντζη δεν ήταν ένας συνηθισμέμος τύπος ψαράδαινας.Μονάχα αυτή ανάμεσα σʹόλες δεν ήταν "πέσε-πέσε, σήκω-σήκω" μπροστά στον άνδρα της. Εκοβε το μυαλό της πολύ περισσότερο από του Βαρούχου. Αυτή κυβερνούσε το σπίτι και κανόνιζε πάνω στο κάθε τι τη γνώμη τʹαντρός της, που άκουγε το λόγο και θάμαζε απεριόριστα τη γνώση της. Κι αν ο Βαρούχος είχε μια σίγουρη σέβαστη απʹόλους, αυτή ήταν που τη στερέωσε με τα στοχαστικά της τα καθοδηγέματα"
Μόλις παρατήρησα ότι το "με" ( μέ το πέ καί λάλησε ) είναι γραμμένο έτσι  "μέ" και βρήκα το με (αιτ. του εγώ ) γραμμένο χωρίς τόνο.


----------



## Perseas

Ancolie said:


> Ναι αυτός είναι ο τίτλος του μυθιστορήματος.
> Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ·Η Νεράντζη έκανε τον άνδρα της να μεγαλοπιάνεται ....


Ναι, αυτό φαίνεται και στο απόσπασμα του πρώτου μηνύματος: _Ωστόσο αυτή η Νεραν́τζη, με το πε και λάλησε, τον έκανε και τον  ίδιο το Βαρούχο να μεγαλοπιάνεται για τούτη τη κουμπαριά κτλ"_




Ancolie said:


> Μόλις παρατήρησα ότι το "με" ( μέ το πέ καί λάλησε ) είναι γραμμένο έτσι  "μέ" και βρήκα το με (αιτ. του εγώ ) γραμμένο χωρίς τόνο.


Στο μονοτονικό δεν τονίζεται ούτε η αντωνυμία "με" ούτε η πρόθεση "με".


----------



## Ancolie

Στο μονοτονικό δεν τονίζεται ούτε η αντωνυμία "με" ούτε η πρόθεση "με"

ναι, αλλά το βιβλίο μου είναι από 1967  και σέβεται την παλαιά ορθογραφία.


----------



## Perseas

Δεν αντιλέγω, απλώς οι προτάσεις που έχεις γράψει είναι στο μονοτονικό.


----------



## Ancolie

ΝΑι, δεν αντέγραψα σωστά το βιβλίο μου…Αυτό έχει και τα "esprits rude et doux " και τα circonflexes" σαν τα αρχαία ελληνικά.


----------



## Perseas

Ok! Εννοείς τις _ψιλές_ και τις _περισπωμένες_! να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο; Το "με το πε" είναι γραμμένο έτσι: "μέ τό ’πε" ;


----------



## Ancolie

Όχι ! Έτσι· Μέ τό πέ καί λάλησε


----------



## Perseas

Τόση ώρα είχα την εντύπωση ότι το "πε" είναι άτονο, ότι πρόκειται δηλ. για την οριστική αορίστου "είπε",  που έχει πάθει αφαίρεση. Εφόσον το "πέ" τονίζεται, δεν ξέρω τι να πω, προβληματίζομαι. Αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι μήπως εννοεί "με το πες και λάλησε", μήπως δηλ. τα δύο ρήματα είναι προστακτικές αορίστου, οπότε το "με" είναι όντως πρόθεση. Ωστόσο η φράση έτσι διατυπωμένη δεν μου είναι καθόλου οικεία.


----------



## Ancolie

σκέφτομαι μήπως εννοεί "με το πες και λάλησε",
Και τι σημαίνει  "το πες" ?


----------



## Perseas

Το "πες" είναι προστακτική αορίστου του ρήματος "λέω". Πχ. Πες του να έρθει εδώ: tell him to come here.

Άλλο παράδειγμα: "Με το πες-πες, τον έπεισε τελικά να πάνε διακοπές". Εδώ το "πες-πες" χρησιμοποιείται σαν ουσιαστικό αφού προηγείται άρθρο. Μιλώντας του συνέχεια για το θέμα των διακοπών, τον έπεισε τελικά να πάνε.

Απλά σκέφτομαι μήπως υπάρχει κάτι ανάλογο στη φράση του Μυριβήλη. Δηλ. μιλώντας του συνέχεια και επιμένοντας (η Νεράντζη), έκανε και τον Βαρούχο να μεγαλοπιάνεται...


----------



## Ancolie

Κατάλαβα !
Ευχαριστώ !
Σε λίγο, δεν θα σʹενοχλήσω τόσο πολύ γιατί θα πάω διακοπές…στην Κύπρο ! Με το Μυριβήλη μου, βέβαια, αλλά χωρίς υπολογιστή !!


----------



## Perseas

Κανένα πρόβλημα! Να περάσεις καλά!


----------



## anafandon

Ancolie ανέβασε λίγο μια φωτογραφία της σελίδας να δούμε ακριβώς τι λέει και πώς το λέει γιατί έχω μια υποψία τι παίζει.


----------



## Ancolie

file://localhost/Users/michelerumeau/Desktop/Numériser%201.jpeg


----------



## Ancolie

Πες μου αν η φωτογραφία έφτασε · και μπορώ να σου στείλω και την προηγουμένη σελίδα.


----------



## Ancolie

Δεν το κατάφερα ! Όταν βάζω το "λογο" τησ φοτογραφίας μέσα στο πλαισιο, δεν μένει, αλλά ανοίγεται...


----------



## Ancolie

Έτσι ;


----------



## Perseas

Τα γράμματα είναι μικροσκοπικά, αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτό λέει: 

_Ὡστόσο αὐτή ἡ Νεράντζη, μέ τό πέ καί λάλησε, ἔκανε καί τόν ἴδιο τόν Βαροῦχο νά μεγαλοπιάνεται ..._


----------



## Ancolie

Ναι, έτσι είναι εκτός από το ότι οι τόνοι του "μέ τό πέ" είναι λοξοί (graves ), όχι ορθιοί ( aigus) σαν το έκαναν παλιά


----------



## Perseas

Perseas said:


> Αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι μήπως εννοεί "με το πες και λάλησε", μήπως δηλ. τα δύο ρήματα είναι προστακτικές αορίστου, οπότε το "με" είναι όντως πρόθεση.



Συνοψίζοντας, νομίζω ότι το "πέ" είναι:
α) ιδιωματικός τύπος της προστακτικής αορίστου "πές" (όπως έγραψα στην παράθεση)
ή
β) ιδιωματικός τύπος της οριστικής αορίστου "είπε"

Η ερμηνεία όμως κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι και για τις 2 περιπτώσεις η ίδια:



Perseas said:


> Δηλ.  μιλώντας του συνέχεια και επιμένοντας (η Νεράντζη), έκανε και τον  Βαρούχο να μεγαλοπιάνεται...


----------



## Ancolie

Ευχαριστώ θερμά.
Εγώ προτιμώ το "είπε" γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι έχουμε μια ιδέα της φράσεις που σας έστειλα · " είπα και λάλησα" = μίλησα και επιμένω σʹαυτά που είπα. Σε κάθε περιπτώση η ερμηνεία είναι ( τώρα ! ) σαφής.


----------



## Ancolie

μια ιδέα της φράσης , μάλλον


----------



## anafandon

αν μπορούσες να ποστάρεις την σελίδα με την φράση και άλλες 2-3 επιπλέον αλλα να είναι ευανάγνωστες για να δούμε πώς μιλάει ο συγγραφέας, νομίζω θα μπορούσαμε να σου απαντήσουμε με σιγουρια,, :/


----------



## Ancolie

Θα το κάνω ! Αλλά τώρα, πάω διακοπές για δύο βδομάδες…
Ευχαριστώ ακόμα για όλα !


----------

